# Gan yếu là gì? Những mối nguy hại cho cơ thể do gan yếu gây ra



## avado Việt (13/4/19)

Gan yếu là khi chức năng gan hoạt động không tốt. Gan luôn hoàn tất tốt chức năng tiêu hóa thức ăn và giúp giải độc, chống lại sự nhiễm trùng cho cơ thể. Mặt khác, gan cũng là bộ phận duy nhất trong cơ thể có năng lực tự thiết lập tế bào gan sau khi bị tổn thương. Gan có khả năng tự thay thế các mô cũ bằng các tế bào mới.

Khi cơ thể mất các tế bào máu cũ, khi lượng đã thiếu hụt thì một chất mới màu vàng tên bilirubin sẽ được tạo ra. Gan khỏe mạnh sẽ dễ xử lý hết bilirubin, nhưng khi gan yếu bị bệnh thì sẽ khiến các bilirubin tích tụ lại trong máu, khiến mắt và da bạn chuyển thành màu vàng.

Cảm thấy nhức, sưng và đau ở vùng bụng trên bên phải có thể là dấu hiệu gan yếu đang bị tổn thương. Lúc này, gan đã biến dạng và có hình dạng cong kéo dài gần hết khoang bụng. Điểm đỉnh cuối gan nằm ở vùng phía eo bên phải. Bạn có thể cảm nhận điểm này đang sưng lên.

Bụng quá lớn hoặc sưng lên đi kèm với tay, chân bị gầy yếu có thể là kết quả do mất cân bằng dung dịch trong cơ thể vì bị bệnh gan yếu. Khi gặp tình trạng chảy sệ và mất cơ cũng thể hiện trên má và xung quanh thái dương. Điều này thực sự báo động bệnh gan đã đến giai đoạn cuối rất nguy hiểm.

Vì gan yếu không còn khả năng chọn lọc máu hiệu quả, bạn có thể bị hình sao hoặc cục máu đông gần bề mặt da, có khả năng tạo thành các hình mảng giống mạng nhện hoặc dấu hoa thị, dấu sao. Các vết này phổ biến trên ngực và thân người.

Đau khớp như bị viêm khớp, hay nôn mửa, buồn nôn, mệt mỏi, ngán ăn,….. đều là thể hiện rõ rệt liên quan đến bệnh gan yếu. Đặc biệt nguy hiểm là bệnh gan tự miễn. Đây là dạng bệnh gan mà khi hệ miễn dịch nhận nhầm sẽ tấn công vào tế bào và mô gan của bạn. Bệnh này thường gặp ở nữ giới nhiều hơn nam giới.

Kết hợp với các nguyên yếu tố bên ngoài, gan có thể bị viêm gan, xơ gan, ung thư gan. Mặc dù gan nằm bên trong ổ bụng bên dưới dưới xương sườn nhưng nếu nó có vấn đề thì cơ thể sẽ có biểu hiện ra bên ngoài bằng những dấu hiệu bệnh gan bất thường. Chẳng hạn như một số biểu hiện đặc trưng trên mặt, thân.


----------

